# Blowing Coat Tips & Secrets (Please Post)



## HavaneseSoon

I want a thread that we can refer to help us with this blowing thing! What is the blowing stage? I want to have all the tips and secrets and survival techniques in one place, so post away. We are survivors in this Havanese thing!


----------



## SMARTY

Brush every day, grin and bear it. You are not alone.


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> Brush every day, grim and bear it. You are not alone.


Sandy, those Freudian slips just keep coming.


----------



## krandall

Kodi doesn't mat badly except under his arm pits. I try to feel under there every time he walks by.<g> If they are small and/or loose, I gently comb them out using Eqyss Survivor Detangler (in spite of the strong perfume, it makes the hair really slippery) If they are bad under his arm pits, I just cut them out. No one can see there anyway unless you flip him over and pull his arms out to the sides. I figure the less hair he has there, the less it will mat!!!

For the rest of his coat, I just make sure he's combed thoroughly daily, and bathed and conditioned weekly or (ahem) on days like today... more often if needed.

I got a cool comb at Petco that works really well on him. (he's got a silky coat, don't know how well it would work on the cottony coats) It's got staggered teeth and they roll as they move through the hair. So it doesn't pull at all. He actually likes the way it feels, and leans into it. Best part? It only cost about $8!


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> Sandy, those Freudian slips just keep coming.


I can't type or spell, I'm going to edit and fix then everyone will wonder what you are talking about.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Some of the secrets I have learned:

- Start grooming early in puppy-hood, even it is only briefly two or 3 times a day.
- Shorter cut until you get the grooming sessions routine each and every day.

- Once the blowing stage starts, I have been COMBING twice a day to find those mats, then start on one mat at a time (one session) and work at it, then give your pup a break with treat or positive reinforcement. I have done 2 to 3 sessions a day depending on the severity of the mat. Mats hurt and they are uncomfortable.

- I have found as Dexter's hair gets longer, I do not use the brush, but I use a long tine comb (one with wide spaces, narrow spaces, and another comb with even narrower spaces between the tines), staggered tines are good too!

- As the tangles are coming out, there are little bits of hair that are too little to remove, this is where you need the narrower tines of the comb.

- Use a mat spray on that isolated mat area...., wet it, massage it and start fingering it out and combing to remove the mat. Hold the mat in your fingers, so you are not pulling on the pup's skin as you are combing. You will find your own technique that works for you.

I like to keep the armpits and belly hair very short.

Remember.....as the pup is going through this "Blowing Stage" a little twig or sticker can become entangled in the hair and become a big mat, so check the hair each night.

-I have a habit of fingering Dexter's hair as I am petting and stroking him (I am actually combing him with my fingers and feeling for mats).

-If you have to cut the hair, cut into the mat once or twice in attempt to break up the mat and start combing. If it is in an area not seen, then cut the mat out. (Pets Only). Be very careful with cutting the mats so you do not cut the skin.

-Sometimes, it is best to start at the sides of a mat or at the ends of a mat, just work toward the center of the mat from all sides. It takes lots of time and patience.

Learn the technique of hair line brushing.

Have your combs, spray, scissors handy where you sit most of the day, because you never know when you will have that chance of working on a mat.

You need to be very consistent at combing every day, every day, ......repeat after me, every day.

Dexter can feel very soft, but if you do not comb the hair all the way to the skin, you will not find the mats.

Those are some of my tips, I want to hear about your surviving tips.


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> I can't type or spell, I'm going to edit and fix them everyone will wonder what you are talking about.


I think you should leave them... They are better than the "real" words.


----------



## marjrc

Linda, maybe you can repost this or ask Melissa or Julie to move the thread to the Grooming section. It will be most seen in the appropriate part of the forum and won't get too lost over there. Just a suggestion...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Good Idea! I will post to Grooming and use the COPY/PASTE.


----------



## Julie

I think I got the threads to merge and I know I have the right category. My apologizes if I missed someone's post.


----------



## Havtahava

Definitely start regular grooming early - way before you _need_ to be grooming your puppy. When you start finding mats, use a comb instead of a brush to get through them. Finish your grooming with a brush.

If you've missed mat that has gotten too tight to comb out on its own, you can rub a little cornstarch into it to help loosen it. If the mat is still too tight, slip a pair of scissors into it, slicing away from the body (towards the tips of the hair). Do not cut across a mat.

If you and your dog are having an especially miserable time, especially if you didn't start regular grooming before it was needed or if your pup has an ultra thick coat, consider shaving down the armpits for both of your sake. The armpits are so sensitive and no one will even notice that the hair is gone unless you show them.

I don't think the coat change is evidenced the same on everyone, but most of my dogs first show it obviously by growing mats behind the ears (literally in hours of a grooming session), in the armpits and in the hind area. Those three areas are my biggest cues that I need to stay on top of the coat change with more grooming than usual.


----------



## Luciledodd

I gave up and trimmed aprox 2 inches of Rosies hair. Her coat is so thick and cottony that I couldn't get the comb through it and the ends just broke off and made everything harder--so I went outside and took my scissors and began cutting all over. Now I can comb her better. Also cut out mats under the arms and around her bootie. Her head hair is silky and it has broken off and she has a big bald spot right over her brows--big spot. I think it is because of the topknot. so I cut her bangs and head hair so as it naturally falls toward her face it covers the bald spot. If the hair doesn't grow back there, I will have to have put black eyeshadow on it or something if I take her out. It looks awful. But the hair cut helped tremendously. Hopefully it will grow out before to long and we can start over on the full coat. 

I don't understand the how of the blowing coat, it seems that it is the undercoat that is shedding and tangling with the longer outer coat--can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## mellowbo

All I know is that Gabby's blowing right now and I hate it, lol.
All the above tips are great. The only thing is that I have found when I have to cut a matt out, when the hair re-grows back in it matts easier?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, that is true, Carole. Anytime the hair are uneven in length (due to breakage or cutting), they do seem to mat more.


----------



## Leslie

Nature's Specialties Super EZ De-Matt for the really tough ones.


----------



## mellowbo

Thanks Leslie. Maybe they will be selling it this weekend at the dog show.

Kimberly, that's why I really try to comb out the one's under the arms, etc. When I took Lulu to the groomer last she basically shaved her tummy. Then as it grew in it was just a mass of tiny, curly matts. Now that it has grown out again it isn't matting. It's like you're darned if you do and darned if you don't, lol. So then one has to wonder if a puppy cut causes more matts in the long run???


----------



## Evye's Mom

I have belly trims and arm pit shaves on a regular basis and that has worked our very well for us. 

But my hats off to EQyss Survivor super detangler. Bentley had a mat behind his ear last night that was the size of a golf ball, about as solid as one too. I did have to cut into the matt (much to my dismay) but once I got it broken up, I was able to get the rest with my fingers and comb with the detangler. I had combed him out pretty well the night before so this mat literally popped up overnight.

If I comb/brush on a daily basis we usually don't have too much of a problem, just tangles here and there. But if I skip a day, we pay dearly.


----------



## waybrook

I had combed him out pretty well the night before so this mat literally popped up overnight.

I found that with Panda as well. She's brushed throughly every day and all of a sudden, literally overnight, she developed matts behind both ears and one under her arms.... I'm thinking maybe too much static in the air since the heat is running constantly - or is this what we have to look forward to with blowing coat? She's 8 months old.


----------



## Leslie

Donna~ Stop brushing and use a comb instead, being sure to get all the way down to the skin. Panda's definitely at blowing coat age and the static is only worsening it.


----------



## Evye's Mom

OH NO !!!! The monster mat is back !!! Exact same place behind the ear. It wasn't as tight but very tangled and I was able to comb it out without pain and suffering. Bentley has been through blowing coat soooo....

I have a hunch the monster mat maker and the hair-eating monster are one in the same.


----------



## mellowbo

Does anyone remember how long blowing coat lasts? I've forgotten, probably on purpose!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Well.....so far, it has lasted several weeks...and still going. 

My tip: During the "Coat Blowing Season" - Comb at least twice a day, make sure you get down to the skin. At times lately, I will only get many loose hairs that get caught up in the comb and I am thinking if this hairs were not removed, they would probably would create mats.

Make sure the tines of the comb are small enough to grab those loose hairs close to the skin that will create those mats.

Hot Spots for Tangles: Friction areas, legs, ears....neck (if collar is worn).


----------



## Evye's Mom

mellowbo said:


> Does anyone remember how long blowing coat lasts? I've forgotten, probably on purpose!


Way too long.


----------



## pjewel

mellowbo said:


> Does anyone remember how long blowing coat lasts? I've forgotten, probably on purpose!


Forever!!!!! Or did it only seem like that???? :frusty:


----------



## Redorr

My best tips - a good groomer and a puppy cut!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*I have a question....* The dog is still going to "blow his coat" even if the hair is shorter (puppy cut), Who has had a dog in a puppy cut and has blown their coat? What was their experience??????

When I find mats on Dexter, the mats are very close to the skin.....so, I am wondering of course.


----------



## waybrook

HavaneseSoon said:


> *I have a question....* The dog is still going to "blow his coat" even if the hair is shorter (puppy cut), Who has had a dog in a puppy cut and has blown their coat? What was their experience??????
> 
> When I find mats on Dexter, the mats are very close to the skin.....so, I am wondering of course.


I understand what you mean - Panda's are right against the skin. She has none one day and several the next! Its like they show up overnight! I no more get them out then more crop up. I'm about at wits end as we now have one on each ear and problems with both front legs. I honestly groom her daily - and its like out of nowhere these things show up....would a puppy cut really help???


----------



## Leslie

waybrook said:


> HavaneseSoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a question....* The dog is still going to "blow his coat" even if the hair is shorter (puppy cut), *Who has had a dog in a puppy cut and has blown their coat? What was their experience??????*
> 
> When I find mats on Dexter, the mats are very close to the skin.....so, I am wondering of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean - Panda's are right against the skin. She has none one day and several the next! Its like they show up overnight! I no more get them out then more crop up. I'm about at wits end as we now have one on each ear and problems with both front legs. I honestly groom her daily - and its like out of nowhere these things show up....*would a puppy cut really help???*
Click to expand...

Emphasis mine.

After fighting serious matting for months when Tori went through b/c, I had the groomer cut her into a short puppy cut (1/2" all over, ears/tail left longer) Her coat is very fine, cottony and profuse. Like some of you, we were having the mats from hell develop overnight. That cut definitely helped *a lot*. I still combed her daily, which took all of 2 minutes :biggrin1: I felt the puppy cut saved us, for sure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter:* No Mats! Mom is only finding those loose hairs with combing. I tolerate her combing me, as long as she does not find those mats! She is combing me two times a day now! Keep combing! The comb has to go all the way to the skin and the tines of the comb have to be close enough to grab those loose hairs.

Mom says, the mats will come out with a good detangler and lots of patience.


----------



## Leeann

For me I found not using any product's on the coat worked best for keeping the mats away, keeping the coat clean is key and some products tend to attract dirt. I also think using a force dryer after bathing helps as it blows all the loose hairs away and gives you a few days of sanity.


----------



## Kathie

Just a quick tip on short belly hairs that mat - spray with a little detangler and comb through with a flea comb. They come right out with no pulling or pain on that tender tummy. I live in a small town with just a Wal-Mart so I bought the Hartz spray on detangler for a few dollars and it works like a charm - doesn't smell the greatest, though.

I think blowing coat lasted a couple of months. Abby was 8 months and blowing coat when we got her except that I didn't know about the forum at the time and hadn't even heard of B/C. I thought she was going to be like that forever and was wondering if I had made a huge mistake getting a Hav! Now, I only have to comb her once a week and it only takes twenty minutes! So, there is hope......lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have been combing daily (it is on my calendar on my computer), so I can't miss it! I try to feel for the areas that need that extra attention with a comb. 

I haven't found any mats lately except for the ones I missed. 

With the daily combing, lot of loose hairs are found on the comb...I am convinced these are the hairs that would cause the BIG mats. 

My tip of the day: Comb your dog's hair to the skin, go slow, be gentle, make the combing a daily ritual and please start the grooming while your dog is a puppy.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Do all Havs blow coat? Tucker will be 11 mos. in 2 days and no sign yet of blowing coat. He's at the groomers today and she does other Havs and stated that not all blow their coat, but it comes out gradually. I figured Hav owners would be more knowledgeable so I'm asking.


----------



## EstrellaVila

All Havs blow coat... It sucks and it can happen 2x. 

The biggest tip, besides all the grooming advice that was already given, is to stay relaxed and dont get mad or frustrated. Try to make it as pleasant as possible for your pooch or else they will squirm and make it worse. I try to give lots of goodies while I am dematting and praise my dogs. If I start getting frustrated I take a break and come back to it after a ten minute break.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Rita Nelson said:


> Do all Havs blow coat? Tucker will be 11 mos. in 2 days and no sign yet of blowing coat. He's at the groomers today and she does other Havs and stated that not all blow their coat, but it comes out gradually. I figured Hav owners would be more knowledgeable so I'm asking.


Dexter started blowing his coat at 17 months, if I am counting right...I am still drinking my coffee.


----------



## krandall

EstrellaVila said:


> All Havs blow coat... It sucks and it can happen 2x.
> 
> The biggest tip, besides all the grooming advice that was already given, is to stay relaxed and dont get mad or frustrated. Try to make it as pleasant as possible for your pooch or else they will squirm and make it worse. I try to give lots of goodies while I am dematting and praise my dogs. If I start getting frustrated I take a break and come back to it after a ten minute break.


I just found a GREAT way to work on butts...

Kodi typically sits down the minute I start to work on his hind legs or rear end, which makes it a bit hard to make sure I don't miss any of those tiny start-up knots. I had just finished eating some chicken salad, and there was a little residue on the plate. He never even noticed that I was thoroughly combing out his bum as he was thoroughly cleaning the dish!!!:whoo:


----------



## Rita Nelson

krandall said:


> I just found a GREAT way to work on butts...
> 
> Kodi typically sits down the minute I start to work on his hind legs or rear end, which makes it a bit hard to make sure I don't miss any of those tiny start-up knots. I had just finished eating some chicken salad, and there was a little residue on the plate. He never even noticed that I was thoroughly combing out his bum as he was thoroughly cleaning the dish!!!:whoo:


Hey Karen, I'll have to remember that tip. We buy chicken salad often. Never thought of letting Tucker lick the plate clean while grooming the hard places.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero's mats come out easier with cornstarch than with anything wet. More baths helped because a clean coat will comb out easier. Putting a satin or polished pillowcase on the crate liner really helped. I think a fleece liner creates and makes mats worse. Patience - for us, cutting mats only made that area mat faster.


----------



## Evye's Mom

And invest in good combs, brushes and quality shampoo/conditioners. The initial investment hurts $$$ but makes the task so much easier on both you and your pet.


----------



## waybrook

And invest in good combs, brushes and quality shampoo/conditioners.

What type of comb is the best to use during the "blowing coat" phase? I use a flea comb on Panda's face, but what is best for her body?


----------



## Evye's Mom

waybrook said:


> And invest in good combs, brushes and quality shampoo/conditioners.
> 
> What type of comb is the best to use during the "blowing coat" phase? I use a flea comb on Panda's face, but what is best for her body?


These are my 3 favorites:

Chris Christensen - Buttercomb Long Toothed Comb, #005. I had the #11 staggered tooth comb that I loved too...but I lost it.:frusty:

Chris Christensen - Pin Brush with Wood Pins

Chris Christensen - 27 mm Fusion Oval Pin Brush 
1" PIN LENGTH, 8 1/2" BODY LENGTH. SOLID BRASS PINS are 100% STATIC FREE!

www.ShowDogStore.com


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I agree about the clean coat helps a lot to keep the tangles easier to handle. 

Dexter is really good at sitting down when I want to comb or dry his hind/ back area. I will have to remember the "lick the plate clean method." Because, Dexter takes forever to lick a plate that has some yummy stuff on it!


----------



## Sheri

Many of us agree with Sharlene's choices here. The stagger-tooth comb she mentions is good for hair that is matted, but not so much for daily use.


----------



## krandall

I have to say, I'm totally sold on my cheap, Petco stagger toothed, rolling toothed comb. It only cost about $8, doesn't get caught if there are no tangles, and is great for gently working tangles apart. It has a green rubberized handle and a wooden head. I don't know what metal the teeth are made of, but they aren't sharp and don't produce much static. Because they roll, they don't pull the coat.

I haven't found a good cheap pin brush, so will probably get a CC brush or two. But as far as the comb is concerned, I'm sticking to my Petco model. In fact, I'm probably going to buy a couple more and put them away for the future... I've noticed that they don't always have the same tools or even brands available.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Another tip: 

If you are planning on Kenneling your dog, please make sure that daily brushing and combing are done! And, make sure they DO NOT use the MAT buster (the combs that cut the mats while brushing). 

I just got Dexter back from the Kennel and combing was the first thing on our list when he calmed down. NO MATS!!!! I am happy!


----------



## onemoreokie

Here is a second vote for the Petco rubber handled rolling tooth comb. I like it best and I have about $100 worth of the CC products.


----------



## krandall

onemoreokie said:


> Here is a second vote for the Petco rubber handled rolling tooth comb. I like it best and I have about $100 worth of the CC products.


What's even better is KODI likes it!<g>


----------



## Leslie

When Tori was tiny and I was getting her used to grooming, I'd smear a "stripe" of cream cheese on the table to keep her busy and preoccupied while I worked on combing her.


----------



## Havtahava

krandall said:


> I have to say, I'm totally sold on my cheap, Petco stagger toothed, rolling toothed comb. It only cost about $8, doesn't get caught if there are no tangles, and is great for gently working tangles apart. It has a green rubberized handle and a wooden head. I don't know what metal the teeth are made of, but they aren't sharp and don't produce much static. Because they roll, they don't pull the coat.


I want to hear if you have the same opinion after Kodi starts blowing coat.


----------



## krandall

Havtahava said:


> I want to hear if you have the same opinion after Kodi starts blowing coat.


He IS blowing coat, big time.

As I mentioned, I don't have a good brush, though, so I ordered a CC pin brush. I figured I'd order the butter comb at the same time and see how I like them side by side. Then I'll tell you for sure. One thing I CAN tell you for sure just by looking at it, is that my hand and wrist won't like the CC comb. I have RA, and the fat, rubber handle on the Petco comb is perfect in this way. I know you can get a wooden handle that slides on the top of the CC comb (for another obscene amount of money), but it still doesn't give you a handle sticking out, meaning that using it will be very hard on my stiff wrists.

We'll have to see whether I can use it at all. If not, it might find its way onto "NeezerBay".:laugh:


----------



## Havtahava

I am sorry to hear about your RA. I hope it goes into remission soon because it sounds awful! (I have two friends that have had RA and both are in remission now, thankfully.)

Which CC comb did you order? You said butter comb and that you can buy the handle, so I'm assuming it isn't that blasted staggertooth comb. Yes, the staggertooth glides through the coat, but it is very hard on your hands and I don't have RA, fibro, carpal tunnel or anything else that should make it difficult. It's just clunky, heavy and awkward - but it does a great job. LOL

By the way, the only reason I made that comment about the rolling tooth comb is because so many people use it when the dog is blowing coat and then don't realize it is slipping over the mats that are tight to the skin - until there are _a lot _of tight mats. Just make sure you're finding a way to get all the way down to the skin, especially behind the ears, in the armpits, the chest, etc.


----------



## krandall

Havtahava said:


> I am sorry to hear about your RA. I hope it goes into remission soon because it sounds awful! (I have two friends that have had RA and both are in remission now, thankfully.)


Thanks. I've had it for 6 years now, and while it's under reasonable control, (as in, on X-ray, I have not had any further joint deterioration in the past couple of years) I don't think anyone would say it's in remission. I need to take pretty heavy duty meds to control it, including (unfortunately) prednisone. OTOH, every cloud has it's silver lining... I wouldn't have a Hav if it weren't for RA... Kodi was my "consolation prize" because I can't show my horses any more. For a consolation prize, I'm pretty head-over-heels in love with the little guy.



Havtahava said:


> Which CC comb did you order? You said butter comb and that you can buy the handle, so I'm assuming it isn't that blasted staggertooth comb. Yes, the staggertooth glides through the coat, but it is very hard on your hands and I don't have RA, fibro, carpal tunnel or anything else that should make it difficult. It's just clunky, heavy and awkward - but it does a great job. LOL


I ordered the 7.5" Fine-Coarse Longtooth comb. I figured I was already happy with the stagger tooth comb I'm using... it made more sense to get something that filled a different role.



Havtahava said:


> By the way, the only reason I made that comment about the rolling tooth comb is because so many people use it when the dog is blowing coat and then don't realize it is slipping over the mats that are tight to the skin - until there are _a lot _of tight mats. Just make sure you're finding a way to get all the way down to the skin, especially behind the ears, in the armpits, the chest, etc.


Thanks, I already figured that part out. I've also got another comb that's not as nice as the rolling tooth comb (I wish they had a rolling tooth comb that WASN'T staggered!!!) but that I check for mats with after I THINK I've got everything out. I figure if that glides through everywhere,we're all set. I'm hoping that the CC Butter comb is an improvement on that straight comb, since that one seems to catch in his hair more, even when there are no mats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sometimes, we just have to find a comb that works for us to get the job done. 

I really think the blowing of the coat is over for Dexter, I have not found any mats for at least 1-2 weeks. But, some loose hairs are still coming out on the comb and Dexter is still getting a comb out 1-2 x day (usually less than 5 minutes). So, I would say this "blowing out" lasted a good 3-5 weeks for Dexter.


----------



## waybrook

Havtahava said:


> I am sorry to hear about your RA. I hope it goes into remission soon because it sounds awful! (I have two friends that have had RA and both are in remission now, thankfully.)
> 
> Which CC comb did you order? You said butter comb and that you can buy the handle, so I'm assuming it isn't that blasted staggertooth comb. Yes, the staggertooth glides through the coat, but it is very hard on your hands and I don't have RA, fibro, carpal tunnel or anything else that should make it difficult. It's just clunky, heavy and awkward - but it does a great job. LOL
> 
> By the way, the only reason I made that comment about the rolling tooth comb is because so many people use it when the dog is blowing coat and then don't realize it is slipping over the mats that are tight to the skin - until there are _a lot _of tight mats. Just make sure you're finding a way to get all the way down to the skin, especially behind the ears, in the armpits, the chest, etc.


Have I discovered this the hard way! Even with daily brushing (what I thought was thorough) she has horrible mats behind each ear and under her arms. I've tried cornstarch and wetting the mats with spray on conditioner, but it seems like I'm fighting a battle I can't win....any suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## Havtahava

Just stick to it Donna. It sounds like you're in the worst of it and only diligence (or giving up and shaving her) will get you through it.

If you can thoroughly comb her out, then bathe, condition and blow dry *completely* (on warm, not hot), it will give you a slight reprieve, but as long as she is still blowing coat, you'll find mats the same day.


----------



## mimismom

Karen, thanks for the suggestion on the chicken salad!! I had never thought about it! 

Can you send a link to a picture of that comb? I've looked but can't seem to find it...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I keep the armpits clear of hair....this makes grooming so much easier. 

I remember the first day I found that huge mat behind one of the ears. I worked on the mat and got it loose without having to cut anything. I was so proud of myself! "I can do this!

I work on one or two mats a day. Thank goodness Dexter did not have massive amounts of mats. At one time, I think I could count at least 4 mats that needed to be removed.


----------



## waybrook

HavaneseSoon said:


> I keep the armpits clear of hair....this makes grooming so much easier.
> 
> I remember the first day I found that huge mat behind one of the ears. I worked on the mat and got it loose without having to cut anything. I was so proud of myself! "I can do this!
> 
> I work on one or two mats a day. Thank goodness Dexter did not have massive amounts of mats. At one time, I think I could count at least 4 mats that needed to be removed.


4 is our current number - and Panda can only sit still for about 10 minutes at a time - her patience wears out (and frankly so does mine). At this rate I'll never get them out and it seems they take on a life of their own and just get bigger and bigger. My DH wants to have her cut down - it breaks my heart - but that may be what has to happen.

If we do have her cut down and then grow her back out will she experience a blowing of the new coat?


----------



## susieg

Lola is 9 months and has a silky coat. The past few weeks I've noticed a lot more hair coming out in the brush/comb during our daily grooming. I figured she was blowing coat and it just wasn't that bad b/c her coat is fine and silky, not cottony & thick. I've read that other forum members with silky coated neezers sometimes don't go through as bad of a bc stage. I secretly thought it was karma giving me a break from all the other issues I've had to work through with her as a pup 

Anywho...Lola got groomed yesterday [they only clip her paw pads, privates and bangs] and I was able to breeze through her morning brush. But.....at the park tonight her coat was like velcro to grass, leaves & such. I thought it was weird that I couldn't just pluck the stuff out, but figured I could easily brush it out when I got home. Holy &*#@! Her coat is a mess! There are teeny tiny mats everywhere and tons of tiny pieces of grass and debris. I had to keep shaking off the blanket I was brushing her on so it wouldn't get stuck in her coat again after I combed it out.

Oh noooooooo!!! If this is the beginning of blowing coat, I'm in trouble!! Lola chews a bully stick when I brush her, but we almost went through half the stick with the after park brush session. I gave up after 30 min, figured we could both use a break. But I have to get all that grass out before bedtime! Does this just happen overnight?!?! Please tell me it isn't going to get any worse??!! Lola doesn't have the patience for long grooming sessions and yelps when I work on a mat. Now I understand why people talk about not wanting to walk their dogs and let them run at the park!

DH is working late so I'm spending the rest of the evening reading through all of the blowing coat info again. I have the #5 comb and the wood pin brush which I've liked so far.....we'll see how they hold up under pressure!

Boooooo


----------



## krandall

We are just a month ahead of you...Kodi is 10 months and has a very silky coat with just a hint of a wave. He also started to blow coat just around the 9 month mark. For the first couple of weeks, it was the tiny, easy to remove mats. Then all of a sudden, the real thing started. Every time I turned around, he had more, fairly big mats. I was combing him out COMPLETELY twice a day, and kept the comb near me all the time so I could get mats out as soon as I felt one developing during the day. 

It got so bad that I called his breeder for advice. She said to try a Universal Slicker brush to really get out all that baby fluff next to the skin. Actually, she had sent him home with one of these, but I had never used it as we hadn't needed it. The first time I used it, I got out WADS of baby fluff. Now I'm using it once a day, and he's getting very few mats, The ones he does get are easy to brush out with the slicker, by holding the mat against my hand and working on it slowly from the edges so it doesn't pull his skin.

I know a lot of people say not to use a slicker because it can pull out some hair. But Kodi isn't a show ring dog. Losing a little hair to the slicker is preferable to cutting him down, which I was seriously considering. The slicker also might pull out more coat on a dog with a cottony coat. But with the silky coat type, it just seems to glide through the long straight hairs and pick up the fluff that causes the mats underneath.

The slicker might not be the way to go for a show dog, but if you have a pet or performance dog that you want to keep in full coat, it might be worth a try before giving up and going to a puppy cut!


----------



## susieg

Karen, thanks for the tip on the slicker brush. My breeder sent me home with one too, but I never really used it because people on the forum warned against it. I too would rather break off a little hair to save her long coat than cut her down. Both DH and I are really determined to keep her in a long coat. By your description, Kodi's coat seems a lot like Lola's. It looks similar in pictures too. She's not really "fluffy" like Kipling or Izzo, but still has a lot of hair....and most of it is pretty straight. It gets wavier when its dirty.

So if they have similar coats and you can do it, then I can do it right?! Wish me luck on our morning brush session!


----------



## krandall

susieg said:


> It gets wavier when its dirty.
> 
> So if they have similar coats and you can do it, then I can do it right?! Wish me luck on our morning brush session!


Kodi's coat Definitely mats more if it's not REALLY clean... especially his feet and the feathers on the back of his legs. So for the time being, I've upped the baths to no more than 5 days apart, with leg/belly baths as needed if he gets dirty on walks. I'm just making sure I use a very mild shampoo (I use the Biogroom whitening shampoo) and I condition him well each time. (I've been using Biogroom Silk, which his breeder suggested, but have just ordered a small bottle of the conditioner Kimberly mentioned to give that one a try) I'm sticking with the Biogroom whitening shampoo though, because it's very mild (tearless and no bleaching ingredients) but still gets him sparking white.

As far as the slicker is concerned, I figure, what's the worst that can happen? I was already at my wit's end, and ready to cut him down. If the slicker damages his coat, what's the answer? Cutting him down! It seemed like there was no great danger to trying the slicker.

And, as I mentoned, after a couple of days of using it, I'm getting MUCH less "fluff" every time I brush him. He did get two small mats today, but I was able to quickly and painlessly brush both out with a little corn starch and the slicker. MAYBE he's coming to the end of blowing coat, and this would have happened anyway, but I think it would be unusual for the major part of blowing coat to only last two weeks, or more people would be telling us, "Oh, don't worry; in a couple of weeks it will be all over!":biggrin1: I think ti's more likely that the slicker is doing just what Pam said it would, and catching and removing all that little baby fluff before it has a chance to mat around the longer hair.

Pam has shown many dogs to their championships, so if it's good enough for her dogs, I figure it's good enough for Kodi. I can't imagine your breeder would have sent you home with a slicker if they thought it would be bad for your Lola's coat. Maybe they just work better on some coat types than others.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter was kenneled for 3 1/2 days and to be bathed on the last day. Instructions were not to cut anything on Dexter.....only a bath!

Personally, I do not like the look of the hair on the day of the bath (too poofy for me)....anyway.....About 20 hours after the bath (on one of my sleepless nights) I decide to comb out Dexter using the CC Comb. It was rough in the beginning, I had to resort to the line combing and lots of loose hairs were coming out (chunks of hair)! Loose hairs out means less hair to become matted later.

So, the "Blowing of the Coat" it is not over yet! No mats though! Still combing 2x day and keeping the hair clean (wash every week).


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just combed Dexter again today and only loose hairs (lots) in the comb without mats were found in the coat. Yea!

This is a picture of before the comb out, not the best picture, but you can see how long Dexter's coat has become.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Dexter looks great Linda....even before being combed out. That looks like a nice manageable length.


----------



## susieg

Dexter looks great, Linda! You do a great job with his grooming!

I have another question that seems somewhat relevant to this thread: For those of you who keep or have tried to keep their havs in full coats....how long does it take for their full, long adult coat to come in? Lola is almost 10 months.... I think she's blowing coat, but not sure. I had a really bad two days of matting & was all concerned she was blowing coat and was getting prepared for a tough job ahead, but then it just stopped. I still get a lot of hair in the brush/comb, but not many mats. Her hair doesn't seem to get any longer and also doesn't seem to have a double coat. Do some havs never get a double coat and really long fur, even if you don't cut it? I know my own hair only grows to a certain length and then just starts breaking off, so maybe its the same with havs....some can't grow a full coat. Has anyone NOT had a bad blowing coat experience?


----------



## Luciledodd

I read that it can take 3 years for the long coat to develop. A breeder would know for sure. I gave up and had Rosie cut down and I hate it. So won't have it done again.


----------



## susieg

THREE years?! Wow! Lola better start liking to be brushed


----------



## Luciledodd

I remembered where I saw this. It is in the Puppy Cuts Pictures please thread. There is a link on one of the post with pictures of different looks and the one with the long hair has that underneath the picture. (now I am not 100% sure if that is it or not but think so)


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> I just combed Dexter again today and only loose hairs (lots) in the comb without mats were found in the coat. Yea!
> 
> This is a picture of before the comb out, not the best picture, but you can see how long Dexter's coat has become.


I love Dexter with his longer hair, Linda!


----------



## krandall

susieg said:


> Dexter looks great, Linda! You do a great job with his grooming!
> 
> I have another question that seems somewhat relevant to this thread: For those of you who keep or have tried to keep their havs in full coats....how long does it take for their full, long adult coat to come in? Lola is almost 10 months.... I think she's blowing coat, but not sure. I had a really bad two days of matting & was all concerned she was blowing coat and was getting prepared for a tough job ahead, but then it just stopped. I still get a lot of hair in the brush/comb, but not many mats. Her hair doesn't seem to get any longer and also doesn't seem to have a double coat. Do some havs never get a double coat and really long fur, even if you don't cut it? I know my own hair only grows to a certain length and then just starts breaking off, so maybe its the same with havs....some can't grow a full coat. Has anyone NOT had a bad blowing coat experience?


From Lola's picture, it looks like her coat is similar in length to Kodi's, and he's about the same age. His parents both definitely have much longer coats than he odes, but I'm not sure of their exact ages.

Kodi has had a few mats, but from what I've read, I think we're in much better shape than some. I've never not been able to get all the knots out of his hair within a 1/2 hour grooming session. It does seem to come and go... some days I get gobs of hair out, but no mats. Other days he has a small mat or two, and other days there are no mats and I get very little hair out. I'm definitely getting less loose hair and less mats than I was 2 weeks ago, so I'm hoping it's tapering off.

I do think that Linda is absolutely correct... the more of that baby fluff you can brush out, the less there is to mat. So I've been religious about grooming him daily, and most days I do him twice, once in the morning and once at night. (and then any time I feel a mat, I try to get it out ASAP so it doesn't grow!)


----------



## eurobichons

I oil the coat using cris cristensen silk oil and this tends to help.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Sydney is approaching 9 months old and I have noticed in the last couple of weeks that I am getting a lot more hair in the comb during our daily grooming than I used to. Does that mean I am in for the dreaded blowing coat stage? Her hair is still fairly short at this point so I'm hoping it won't be a nightmare...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Finally got to do a good comb out on Dexter today. Lots of loose hairs in the comb being collected without mats! You can feel the thickness in the coat that needs to be combed out. 

Dexter went through a few weeks of mats in the very beginning, this is when I stepped up the combing to 2x (once in morning and once at night and every chance I could....) I make sure that hair combs out (the tiny little knots) use the other end of the comb. Keep the coat clean!

This is easier than I was expecting. Dexter and Jack have the silky hair, so I have this in my favor with grooming. 

Allison, I am thinking this is the start of the blowing of the coat. When I combed out Dexter prior to his "blowing coat" I rarely got any hair in the comb.


----------



## Me+Sydney

HavaneseSoon said:


> Allison, I am thinking this is the start of the blowing of the coat. When I combed out Dexter prior to his "blowing coat" I rarely got any hair in the comb.


So far we are doing a thorough comb at least once a day and there haven't been any major mat issues... yet. After reading everyone else's horror stories I am getting nervous! :fear:

Good tip on the bathing though. If things get bad, I will have to step that up - we typically don't do the bath thing too frequently unless absolutely required!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just gave a bath to Dexter today. The loose hairs are still showing up in the comb; NO mats though! I am still doing a good comb through at least once a day and if Dexter just happens to be on my lap, he gets more combing. 

Tips: 

If you notice any matting and tangles, step up the grooming to twice a day.

Use a wide spaced comb when grooming. Make sure you get all the little tiny loose hairs with a close spaced comb. 

Use misting spray when grooming. 

Start grooming when pups are young so they are use to daily combing when they are older. 

Go slow......removing tangles hurts if rushed.


----------



## krandall

We had a bad mat day again here... For a couple of weeks it was a lot lighter, and I thought we were seeing the end of it. Then it was back with a vengence.

I took him out on a long walk yesterday, and we went down to the lake, where he got muddy and wet. I did groom him completely after he dried off at home, but I didn't bathe him. Now I'm wondering whether that was a mistake. Maybe the fact that his hair wasn't absolutely clean made it knot more today.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is about 20 minutes of Combing Dexter. Found little mats just behind the upper legs.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Today was a tougher day with Sydney - found some mats! Uh oh... Here's hoping I can stay on top of it. Looks like it's bath time soon!

Anyone have any tips on wrangling a wiggler to work on the legs/armpits? Sydney is not a fan of that process! It takes some patience, but eventually it does get done, whether she likes it or not. I just wish she would sit still - it would be easier to be gentle!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Me+Sydney said:


> Today was a tougher day with Sydney - found some mats! Uh oh... Here's hoping I can stay on top of it. Looks like it's bath time soon!
> 
> Anyone have any tips on wrangling a wiggler to work on the legs/armpits? Sydney is not a fan of that process! It takes some patience, but eventually it does get done, whether she likes it or not. I just wish she would sit still - it would be easier to be gentle!


DH has to hold Tucker for me to get his arm pits, stomach and inside legs. But Tucker will let me brush and comb the rest of him without a peep or wiggle.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I keep Dexter's armpits short and the belly area short (scissor short) about 1/2 inch and let it grow until I have to cut a mat or tangle out. The armpits and stomach and privates are too tender for removing mats and tangles (in my opinion). 

Dexter has just started to really calm down to do a comb through (he is 17 months) and he will stand or lay down during grooming; I do a combing each morning after I come home from work and then it is treat time. And, Dexter knows what he can expect after a good combing or a tangle/mat session.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter is still blowing his coat, but it continues to slow down. You really have to stay on top of the grooming and continue to check all the problem areas: 
like the neck, lower legs, and armpits on a daily basis...sometimes twice a day.

You can actually feel the thickness (excess) in the coat if it needs to be combed all the way to the skin. Get those little tiny knots out because if you dont', the area will continue to mat. 

The only mats I cut out are the ones on the belly area or armpits. 

You will be surprised that a large mat will come out with a little patience without cutting.


----------



## krandall

Me+Sydney said:


> Today was a tougher day with Sydney - found some mats! Uh oh... Here's hoping I can stay on top of it. Looks like it's bath time soon!
> 
> Anyone have any tips on wrangling a wiggler to work on the legs/armpits? Sydney is not a fan of that process! It takes some patience, but eventually it does get done, whether she likes it or not. I just wish she would sit still - it would be easier to be gentle!


I just clip knots out of Kodi's arm pits. I don't see the point of combing them out there, where no one will be able to see it anyway. For the rest, when Kodi was younger, the ONLY way I could get him done was using a grooming noose. Now we still use the noose sometimes, but in the evening, when he wants to snuggle on the couch, I can usually get all parts of him done with him just laying beside me or on my lap... it's just a little harder on my back!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> You will be surprised that a large mat will come out with a little patience without cutting.


You're right, Linda. I've found one trick that helps with separating knots is to use the very end of the comb... just one tooth, to work away at the knot to start with. If you get a lot of teeth into it, you can end up just tightening the whole mat down. With one tooth, you can gently pick away at it and loosen it up.

Oh, and I think it was Tori's mom, but if not, someone else here suggested corn starch for removing knots. I've tried all kinds of different wet preparations for loosening knots, but NONE work as well as plain old corn starch for us. And the corn starch just brushes right out, whereas some of the other products leave a film on his hair that seems to lead to more tangles later.

I'm finding that the amount of hair I get out of Kodi per grooming session varies tremendously from day to day. One day I'll get only a tiny bit of hair caught in the teeth of the comb. the next day I'll get a pile like that below. I can't seem to see any rhyme or reason to this. I do him twice a day right now since he's blowing coat. If I am consistent on doing it twice a day, it doesn't take me more than 10 minutes each time. If I skip for some reason, especially if I let him go to bed without combing him out first, he'll have mats that take a LOT longer to work out. I figure 20 minutes a day of pleasant together-time is much better for both of us that less frequent, long, uncomfortable mat removal sessions!


----------



## Me+Sydney

krandall said:


> I'm finding that the amount of hair I get out of Kodi per grooming session varies tremendously from day to day. One day I'll get only a tiny bit of hair caught in the teeth of the comb. the next day I'll get a pile like that below. I can't seem to see any rhyme or reason to this.


The last couple of weeks, I feel like I could have built myself a second Sydney with all the hair I've been gathering in the comb!

She got a bath on the weekend so hopefully that will help keep things under control this week. We are still doing daily (if not more than once daily) combings and so far have kept on top of things pretty well. I was grateful to have a second set of hands on the weekend to make sure I got every little nook and cranny done though!


----------



## krandall

Me+Sydney said:


> The last couple of weeks, I feel like I could have built myself a second Sydney with all the hair I've been gathering in the comb!
> 
> She got a bath on the weekend so hopefully that will help keep things under control this week. We are still doing daily (if not more than once daily) combings and so far have kept on top of things pretty well. I was grateful to have a second set of hands on the weekend to make sure I got every little nook and cranny done though!


It looks like Sydney is clipped, and that probably helps. With Kodi's long coat, a once a week bath isn't quite enough right now. If I don't bathe him every 5 days or so, he gets a LOT more knots, and they are harder to comb out. Then again, he spends a lot of time outdoors, so he may get dirtier than your average Hav.:biggrin1:


----------



## Me+Sydney

Yes, Sydney is most defnitely clipped. I have no illusions about my ability to keep up with a full coat, as beautiful as they are. Given the amount of hair I am removing every day, I can only imagine how snagged up it would get if her hair were longer. I admire those of you who do it but the puppy cut is definitely the right answer in terms of maintaining my sanity, and letting Sydney muck it up without wreaking havoc!


----------



## krandall

She's adorable in her puppy cut too!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Oh! Another tip that I wanted to pass along....

While combing, you will see little tiny knots in the hair after you have loosen them up....sometimes you can just pull them out with your fingers and the knots come out very easily. Or you can comb them out, but you have to have a comb that has tines that are closer together. 

These knots do need to be removed or these little knots will cause mats again. 

Dexter is still blowing his coat, but it is so much easier now. I almost thought he was finished until I found a few little mats on his lower chest area. So, we are going to keep the combing up daily until NO hair is found in the combs.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker is in the blowing state now too. He gets those little tiny knots under his ears. So far that the hardest place for me to deal with. His hair is SO thick in his shoulder area and around his hips. I'm amazed at how much hair comes out with each brushing and combing. I should have been saving all of it to stuff a pillow or two with. LOL About how long does this last?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yea........Kind of wished I saved all the hair just to see how much came out. I think behind the ears were the first big mats I found on Dexter. 

As for the poster who was wondering how to stop a wiggle dog...my thoughts...

Make the grooming sessions short and if they protest a little...a few "Eth's" should do it...it worked for Dexter and I keep on working and stay focused on that one mat. 

If your dog protests TOO much, you must of hit a tender area, then I would stop and say "All Finished!" "Let's get a cookie" (very small dog snack). I make stopping my idea and not Dexter's idea, so he does not assume that when he fusses I will stop especially when grooming.

Now....if your dog won't even let you touch him with the comb....that is is different thought. 

Another tip: To the new puppy owners, start the grooming sessons with brush or comb now, even if it is only 10-30 seconds daily....praise all good behavior....all those seconds of grooming will add up into minutes and you will need lots of minutes to get through the blowing coat stage.


----------



## krandall

Kodi had his first big mat ever yesterday. It was on his haunch, so I suspect it was from sleeping on that side. I tried to get it apart just by working at it in my normal ways, but it was SO big, ans so tight that it was clearly hurting him. So I did the business of cutting vertically up through the mat in several places. I was AMAZED how quickly it came out once I did that, plus, once the tension on his skin was relieved, he no longer complained. Best of all, he lost very little real coat with the cuts... just the mat. You couldn't see where I cut at all once I was finished.

Oh, and another tip. Because this was painful, I couldn't get him to lie down while I was working on it. So he was sitting up, in the grooming noose. The problem with that was that his long back hair kept covering the area I was working on. I just gathered up the excess back hair and put it in a top not band for the duration. Worked great!:biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Karen, Bentley had one of those mats the other night too. It's scary because it looks impossible to get out. I did the same thing, cut into the mat in several areas and it worked out much easier. Didn't think to band the long hair that kept falling in the way. Good tip.

BTW, in another thread "does white mat easier than the black". This was in his black.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great tip about holding the other long hair out of the way! I had that problem this morning.

I found at least 5 small mats one the inner back thigh area...I cut them out! No way was I going to be try to untangle this tender area. It was fun trying to talk Dexter into laying down and exposing this tender area.

You have to be soooooooooooooo careful in cutting hair..... because skin comes up when you pull the hair. *Make sure you see the skin before you cut.*


----------



## krandall

Evye's Mom said:


> Karen, Bentley had one of those mats the other night too. It's scary because it looks impossible to get out. I did the same thing, cut into the mat in several areas and it worked out much easier. Didn't think to band the long hair that kept falling in the way. Good tip.
> 
> BTW, in another thread "does white mat easier than the black". This was in his black.


Man, when I saw the size of that mat I almost fainted. I was sure I was going to have to chop a great big hole in his hair! Now, having dealt with one that size, I feel confident that I can handle just about anything that can grow in 12 hours!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> You have to be soooooooooooooo careful in cutting hair..... because skin comes up when you pull the hair. *Make sure you see the skin before you cut.*


Or just use small clipper if it's an area where it won't show. You can't cut them with the clippers.


----------



## Luciledodd

I had Rosie cut into a long puppy coat March 6--then she got sick and so did I and no combing or brushing. This past few days, she has played in the back yard and today, I decided I felt like bathing her. I went to brush her before the bath and couldn't get the brush through. No mats at the skin, just on the outer edges--all over. Well, I poured conditioner all over her and tried combing through the wet hair. Finally gave up and bathed her. I have spent the last hour combing and brushing. It looks like I killed the Easter Bunny on my porch. All of the mats turned loose when I dried her. Just loose hair caught in the ends. Everytime I run the comb back through, it is full of loose hair. Sure am glad I had her trimmed before this started. It looks like she is shedding the undercoat. Maybe she won't be as cottony after this. Fun time in Tennessee.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Man! I thought is the "blowing thing" was almost over! Guess again! Of course, it doesn't help when you can't give a good comb down because you are working 13 hr x 3 days!

Finding more mats lately. Dexter is so patient during the grooming. Jack the pup still gets his 15 second comb down, so those seconds can add up to minutes later!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I hear you!! I thought (foolishly, it appears) that we may have made it through the blowing coat phase remarkably easily compared to what some others on here have described. The last couple of days we have dealt with humongous mats, especially under the chin/chest area, around the ears, and the rump area. Augie has tolerated the removal better than I would have expected, but when he has had enough, he bolts. Seems like I think the mats are all gone, and then they just reappear. Grrrrr.


----------



## kloie's mom

I am starting to find these big mats in Kloie also  I am thinking that she has decided to join everyone in the blowing coat stage, or maybe just playing really hard outside is taking it's toll on her. We will see what these next few days or weeks hold. Thanks for all the tips everyone!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The mat explosion! I must of put at least 2 hours in removing mats today off and on. It is one of those things, you start combing and you think you are going to quit after the one mat you found, then you find another one as you are removing the first one! 

The mats were so close to the skin and Dexter was so patient with me getting those mats out. I will be looking and feeling for mats again tomorrow.

My technique today for removing the mats....I hold the mat in my left hand fingers and pick the mat from the edges with a comb and work toward the main mat.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I found a major matt on Evye the other night and for the first time tried constarch. Miracle worker.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

How do you use the corn starch? Corn starch comes in a small box and it can be very messy when taken out and applied to the Hav's mat.....

Has anyone ever put corn starch into a plastic bottle with a long squirter top and just puffed out the corn starch onto a mat?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Found another major large mat! Then found another when this one was removed. I can do this!


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> How do you use the corn starch? Corn starch comes in a small box and it can be very messy when taken out and applied to the Hav's mat.....
> 
> Has anyone ever put corn starch into a plastic bottle with a long squirter top and just puffed out the corn starch onto a mat?


I have shaker can that I picked up at a Goodwill store. I can just shake a little on the mat or the bum and comb through.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> How do you use the corn starch? Corn starch comes in a small box and it can be very messy when taken out and applied to the Hav's mat.....
> 
> Has anyone ever put corn starch into a plastic bottle with a long squirter top and just puffed out the corn starch onto a mat?


A squeeze bottle would probably work well, or even a salt shaker. But I just get the kind that comes in the plastic container and has a wide mouth. That way I can get my hand in to grab a pinch to rub into the mat.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I did that too, just pinched it with my fingers and rubbed it into the matt. I was amazed !!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am also discovering when combing...the CC comb will not grab all the tiny and small knots....So, it is going to be important that you are running your fingers in the coat to hunt out so small knots. Make sure the little knots and mats are removed from the coat.

I had to get a smaller comb with tines closer together to remove the smaller knots. 

Oh! A difficult area to remove the knots....the neck (throat area)...I found large mats in this area. 

Oh! And of course....I will be working on an area and Dexter will curl in a ball and try to hide from the comb....I will be so glad when the coat is tangle free. 

I am off hunting for more mats in the legs, thank goodness, there are only 4 legs! I think I have the rest of the body tangle free. 

That reminds me.....I wanted to research the hair growth cycle on a dog. 

I really thought the "Blowing of the Coat" was completed, then all of a sudden, the mat explosion occurred! It was like the coat had mats within a few days....All you can do is, one area at a time and keep the grooming up 2-3x day in short sessions to remove those mats.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> I had to get a smaller comb with tines closer together to remove the smaller knots.


Londa, that's what I use is progressively tighter and tighter tined combs. I start with my All Systems De-Matting comb (wide tines--not the type that cuts mats!), then use my 005 Christensen comb and then I have an even tighter one to get those teeny tiny spiderweb mats out before they can cause trouble!


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! And of course....I will be working on an area and Dexter will curl in a ball and try to hide from the comb....I will be so glad when the coat is tangle free.


Oh? That happens?? Honestly, my boys are 3 and 2 now and even with shorter clips they still get mats. I don't know if they will ever be tangle free! Less tangles yes, but tangle free?? I'm not so sure about that!


----------



## Me+Sydney

Ok, there is officially no doubt that Sydney is blowing coat. Ugh. We sat down for our nightly comb-out today, as usual... I start on the back because it's the easiest and eases her into the process, and that went fine. Still pulling a fair bit of hair out in the comb but nothing out of the ordinary. Until I hit the chest. And the belly. Mats upon mats upon mats! All in one day!

Poor puppy was actually pretty tolerant of my removal process (with a few protests of course). Oh boy, is this what I am in for for the next few weeks/months??? :yield:

Guess someone is getting a bath this weekend! We are booked for a visit to the groomer on the 15th so I just need to keep it under control until then, when she will get a very thorough brush out!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Prior to this "Blowing Coat" stage, the grooming was not intense with getting mats out, so I can only hope the grooming will go back to the normal grooming each day or every other day with the comb outs.

I can only hope for that day to come soon....Dexter is starting to give me the look when he wants to jump in my lap ..."Are you going to comb me again, if I jump up there?"

I have to check out the other CC combs, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## good buddy

Me+Sydney said:


> Oh boy, is this what I am in for for the next few weeks/months??? :yield:
> 
> Guess someone is getting a bath this weekend! We are booked for a visit to the groomer on the 15th so I just need to keep it under control until then, when she will get a very thorough brush out!


Yes, this is what you are in for. It could be a few weeks to a couple months. Welcome to the blowing coat phase! It's sort of a rite of passage.

Be sure if you are planning a bath that you have all the mats combed out prior to bathing or the mats will become tighter and may become impossible to remove! On the good side though, they don't mat as badly when they are clean. She may be getting a thorough brush out with the groomer on the 15th, but if you aren't combing through that coat daily right now you are headed for a very shorty-short shave job by then. :fear: :hurt:



HavaneseSoon said:


> Prior to this "Blowing Coat" stage, the grooming was not intense with getting mats out, so I can only hope the grooming will go back to the normal grooming each day or every other day with the comb outs.


I wonder if it worked that way for anyone else? It didn't work that way for me. Their baby hair was soft and silky and after combing I had but a few hairs in my comb. Since coming into their adult coats, it's never been the same as it was. They don't mat daily like they did when they were blowing coat, but they do get mats sometimes and anytime I comb them out there is much more hair than there ever was as a puppy.


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> I wonder if it worked that way for anyone else? It didn't work that way for me. Their baby hair was soft and silky and after combing I had but a few hairs in my comb. *Since coming into their adult coats, it's never been the same as it was. They don't mat daily like they did when they were blowing coat, but they do get mats sometimes and anytime I comb them out there is much more hair than there ever was as a puppy.*


I agree, Christy. It's never been the same as it was with the puppy coat. Tori still gets mats, occasionally pretty big ones, nothing like the blowing coat stage, though. And there is always a decent amount of hair in the combs when we're through.


----------



## Me+Sydney

good buddy said:


> YShe may be getting a thorough brush out with the groomer on the 15th, but if you aren't combing through that coat daily right now you are headed for a very shorty-short shave job by then. :fear: :hurt:.


Oh don't worry, I will be keeping up in between, I am just looking forward to having someone else working through it then! I have been combing daily (if not more than once a day) for the last couple of months, ever since I noticed I was getting more hair in the comb. Am I ever glad she is in a puppy cut!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! A difficult area to remove the knots....the neck (throat area)...I found large mats in this area.


One thing I've noticed is that one area of Kodi's body will come up with mats day after day for a while, and then they will stop there, and start somewhere else. I suspect this is because, like horses, they shed in a pattern, first one area, then another. But I'd love to know for sure while you're doing your research on hair growth!<g>

Right now, the place I have to watch really carefully is right in front of his hind legs and above the base of his tail. Last week it was behind his ears, and before that it was just behind his front legs.


----------



## krandall

Me+Sydney said:


> Ok, there is officially no doubt that Sydney is blowing coat. Ugh. We sat down for our nightly comb-out today, as usual... I start on the back because it's the easiest and eases her into the process, and that went fine. Still pulling a fair bit of hair out in the comb but nothing out of the ordinary. Until I hit the chest. And the belly. Mats upon mats upon mats! All in one day!
> 
> Poor puppy was actually pretty tolerant of my removal process (with a few protests of course). Oh boy, is this what I am in for for the next few weeks/months??? :yield:
> 
> Guess someone is getting a bath this weekend! We are booked for a visit to the groomer on the 15th so I just need to keep it under control until then, when she will get a very thorough brush out!


I have noticed a definite increase in matting if I don't keep Kodi REALLY clean. If he's outdoors a lot (which he usually is) I need to bathe him every 5 days or so, or the mats are more frequent, bigger, and harder to remove. If he's really clean, they slide out of his hair more easily.


----------



## karin117

The matting is very different for different individuals...for example, my sweet Hulda never matt anymore, eccept a bit on the legs if it is very dampt weather for a few days.
She is 3.


----------



## kloie's mom

Kloie started matting pretty bad right behind the ears but now she is getting them at her sides right by her belly. Poor girl! They are real close to the skin too and they seem to appear instantly! Grrr!!! I will work on one side as the mats are forming on the other. Geesh. I just ordered new combs and am hoping they arrive quickly!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

I wish that someone could explain the science of this Blowing coat thing. When other breeds blow their puppy coat, you can just pick it off in tuffs. It is over fairly quickly. And I don't know if it is the undercoat that is shedding or all of it. Since I had Rosie trimmed, the mats are not next to the skin but caught on the outer edges of the coat, so they are not hard to get out. At first they stopped; but as her coat is growing longer, they are getting worse. I agree that the coat has to be kept clean. I went two weeks before bathing her this weekend and she had lots of mats. Guess I will have to bath weekly and keep her out of the wet grass.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

No mats today! Hulda is beautiful!!!


----------



## karin117

I have said it before and say it again...a clean dog is the easiest way to stay on top of the matting. 
The blowing coat stage IS a big challange but CAN be handled by brushing daily (I sometime give a brush thru twice a day in this stage) and bath the dog 1-2 times a week. I do not always bath the whole dog..I do a tummy and leg bath in between...I use very watermixed schampoo and a LOT of rinse...

In the adult age, different coats act in different ways. Hulda, have easy hair, my chocolade girl, is a bit more fluffy and culy, and need more coat work...
With Hulda, i just brush her once a week, bath every 10-14 days...Well I make her face every day, and top knot, but the rest keep nice..


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> I wish that someone could explain the science of this Blowing coat thing. When other breeds blow their puppy coat, you can just pick it off in tuffs. It is over fairly quickly. And I don't know if it is the undercoat that is shedding or all of it. Since I had Rosie trimmed, the mats are not next to the skin but caught on the outer edges of the coat, so they are not hard to get out. At first they stopped; but as her coat is growing longer, they are getting worse. I agree that the coat has to be kept clean. I went two weeks before bathing her this weekend and she had lots of mats. Guess I will have to bath weekly and keep her out of the wet grass.


I let Kodi go out in the wet grass (there's not much option other than keeping him in all the time!) but I do wipe his feet as soon as he comes in, and comb them out when they are dry. In between baths, if his feet get muddy, I rinse them off in the sink and then put some creme rinse on.


----------



## Luciledodd

Since I go to work every day and Rosie with me, I don't have time in the morning for all the combing and foot washing. And there has been a terrible dew every morning for the last two weeks. Thankfully she still uses the pee pads. I may never get rid of them. I had taken them up downstairs; but this morning after checking the yard, I put one down in the kitchen. Some things are just not worth the bother.


----------



## Leslie

Luciledodd said:


> Since I go to work every day and Rosie with me, I don't have time in the morning for all the combing and foot washing. And there has been a terrible dew every morning for the last two weeks. Thankfully she still uses the pee pads. *I may never get rid of them.* I had taken them up downstairs; but this morning after checking the yard, I put one down in the kitchen. Some things are just not worth the bother.


I suggest you keep them, Lucile. Tori is almost 3 and still uses them. It is great to be able to visit anywhere, put down a pad, show her where it is and not have to worry about her having an accident. She's even used them on the floor of the backseat when we were traveling and it was storming. :rain:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We have a terrible morning dew in the grass also and I only take the dogs out to certain areas (1 or2) until the grass dries (Short grass). It takes almost an hour for the feet to dry. A wet dog and the big bed going to make any one comfortable. 

Brushed out Dexter this afternoon, found a mat on the front inner leg area about an inch in size very close to the skin (easily missed with brush and wide comb). 

It is not over yet! I will comb again tomorrow.....have to work another12 hours. I am trying to keep on top of the brushing/combing while I am working.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The mats have slowed down again. I started this thread 2 months ago, so this gives me an indication how long "blowing of the coat" will persist...

This morning, I pulled apart a mat with my fingers, it worked!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> The mats have slowed down again. I started this thread 2 months ago, so this gives me an indication how long "blowing of the coat" will persist...
> 
> This morning, I pulled apart a mat with my fingers, it worked!


Yep. Kodi started about the same time, and is still getting some, but MUCH fewer and much smaller. The interesting thing is how far apart our guys are in age... Kodi just turned 1, so his first coat blow has been from about 10-12 months. Dexter is about 17 mo's, right? so, my guess is you missed the first blow by clipping him last fall, and this is his second. (I hope, for both of us, that it is his last!!!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That would be great if I missed the FIRST bunch of excitement!!!! And, this is the last excitement. Dexter's brother was blowing his coat, I believe in August, which would be about right. I just might of missed the first one, with the groom. 

Dexter is 16 months now. At 10-11 months was when Dexter had his shorter clip, the one I loved. 

The picture shows the shorter clip at 10-11 months, if I remember right, his belly hair was really short at that time also.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I haven't combed out Dexter in several days, so today was the day. Dexter has been avoiding me for several days when I have the comb in my hand. 

Still getting out little bits of hair with combing. I had to work on some mats on the hind end and I got them all out with cornstarch. I really think these mats were old mats that Dexter would not let me mess with other combing. 

Well, today was the day for combing, no if's, and's or but's! It was going to get done because bathing is getting closer.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker is right in the middle of blowing coat also. Everyday there's a new matt or two to deal with. This has been going on for about 6 weeks. If Tucker wasn't so patient with me getting out matts, I think I'd be running to the groomer to have him clipped short by now. But he knows after a session of de-matting he's rewarded with this favorite treat. I certainly hope we're on the down side of this stage in his life. Do any of you let your babies air dry or do you always blow dry them?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

When I started this thread was when Dexter started blowing his coat, so he has been blowing his coat for awhile. At times, the mats were intense like in the beginning, then it quieted down for awhile, then the growing session was on again with more mats. 

Right now, I really do believe Dexter is almost finish with all this stuff! The mats I took out today were old...I just could not get to them for several days. 

With Dexter's hair longer, I will tend to blow dry about 80-90% in the summer.....because he will dry pretty quick. Bath time tomorrow!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker has long hair also. The one thing I don't like doing is blow drying which is a must so most of the months in New England. I'm thinking about trying to blow dry some and let him air dry. Just wondering if that would encourage more matting? Do you happen to live along the coast? We're looking for a place to stay for the winter months that would only be about a days drive from NH. My DH can't be away from the kids and grandkids for very long and a days drive would allow us to come home to visit them.


----------



## Luciledodd

I don't always blow dry Rosie--not enough time. In the winter, I would put her in the bathroom where I had had the heater going long enough for it to be really warm and put the heater on top of the cabinets for safety. As far as mats it made no difference. But when not blown dry she is super curly and when brushed it just doesn't lay the same.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Sydney and I have had a bad run the last week or so. I feel like an absolutely horrible "mom" because I am hurting her with the comb every day. :Cry:

She has just had so many mats and tangles over the last week that our daily (or twice daily) grooming sessions have become a painful disaster. She is booked for the groomer's next weekend but I now wish I had booked her a week earlier before things got out of hand. I have officially resigned myself to the fact that her belly/armpits will have to be shaved - I just can't bring myself to work on those ones anymore. But I will be very upset if she winds up having to be shaved all over. I am trying my best to keep up with the rest of the coat but at some point I have to wonder whether it's worth all the heartache or if I'd be better off just cutting her right down (but I don't want to do it!) I hope she's done with this nonsense soon or we might both have a break down!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Allison, it is rough trying to get through the "blowing coat." If you do not have a dog who can tolerate the intense grooming when there is a mat that needs to be removed, it hurts both of you. When I was finding the mats, they were so close to the skin, it was difficult at times trying to hold the mat so the mat could be untangled. 

I keep Dexter's belly short and underarms short...they have always been short since puppyhood. If I found a small mat on the belly or arm pits, I remove it by cutting it off and if Dexter stayed still enough I would give the rest of the belly and underarms a quick trim. 

I was lucky enough only to have to deal with about 4 inches of hair when "blowing of the coat" started...I did not have to deal with a long full coat. 

I would have no problem at all in giving Dexter a clipper trim if we could not tolerate the detangling sessions. When the mats were intense, I was doing slow detangling 2-3 times a day...treats given. 

Please do not feel bad, let the groomer know you want the face to look shaggy, leave the tail long and ears long, legs scissored shorter. Bring pictures! Let the groomer do the best they can do and they will do their best with the groom. Be forgiving h the groomers.....hair grows. 

They are not miracle workers and they do not want to hurt the dog either with detangling. Detangling is very time consuming and can be costly...just read the Groomers Forums.

My opinion......I feel that some Havs are better in a short cut depending on their hair type and some can be left in a long full cut with the usual daily grooming. It all depends on your life style and how much time you can devote to grooming also. 

Puppy cuts can be very cute and it makes grooming so much easier for both of you. 

And, no you are not a bad Mom! You are doing what is best for both of you. 

If I am not totally in love with Dexter's hair by June or July, some of the length will be coming off the back/sides and I will scissor the legs shorter.

By the way....I love Sydney's eye
brows!


----------



## krandall

Me+Sydney said:


> Sydney and I have had a bad run the last week or so. I feel like an absolutely horrible "mom" because I am hurting her with the comb every day. :Cry:
> 
> She has just had so many mats and tangles over the last week that our daily (or twice daily) grooming sessions have become a painful disaster. She is booked for the groomer's next weekend but I now wish I had booked her a week earlier before things got out of hand. I have officially resigned myself to the fact that her belly/armpits will have to be shaved - I just can't bring myself to work on those ones anymore. But I will be very upset if she winds up having to be shaved all over. I am trying my best to keep up with the rest of the coat but at some point I have to wonder whether it's worth all the heartache or if I'd be better off just cutting her right down (but I don't want to do it!) I hope she's done with this nonsense soon or we might both have a break down!


While I've been cutting out any knots in Kodi's arm pits all along, (can't see ANY point in trying to comb out that sensitive area on a non-show ring dog!) I made the decision a couple of weeks ago to have Kodi's whole belly shaved, as far forward as possible without it showing. I did this not because of mats, but to keep him a little cooler. You can't tell at all unless he rolls over, and has the added advantage that he doesn't pick up as much plant debris under there!<g>


----------



## Me+Sydney

krandall said:


> While I've been cutting out any knots in Kodi's arm pits all along, (can't see ANY point in trying to comb out that sensitive area on a non-show ring dog!) I made the decision a couple of weeks ago to have Kodi's whole belly shaved, as far forward as possible without it showing. I did this not because of mats, but to keep him a little cooler. You can't tell at all unless he rolls over, and has the added advantage that he doesn't pick up as much plant debris under there!<g>


That's exactly what I am thinking too. She picks up soooo much debris when she is playing with her buddies outside, and when she is out with the dog walker I can't brush it out until the evening, which gives it a couple of hours to really become a mess until I get home. I think the shorter cut is going to be the right answer for my sanity, as much as I love the way she looks right now (see below).

Linda, thanks for your comments as well. Yesterday was a rough day so it was helpful just to vent! Today went much better. I had my mom visiting, so she was able to help me hold Syd still so I could carefully comb and dole out plenty of little treats. Much much better for both of us!

Just a few more days until the groomer's... I think we can do it! (And, like you say, it does grow back...)


----------



## Evye's Mom

I have the belly and arm pits shaved too. It has been a life saver IMO. Such tender areas and although all 3 tolerate grooming well, it's hard to get coopertion on their backs long enough to thoroughly comb out and detangle.


----------



## Luciledodd

Yesterday I had an epifimy (sp). I was outside trying to get the mat behind her ear out and she was squirming and trying to get away. I decided that this was nothing short of "puppy abuse", went in the house and got the scissors and off came the mat. You know it was not noticable at all. Then I cut off the hair on her belly and underarms. this weekend I will take the clippers to the belly area and any mats I find anywhere else are going to be cut out. I am hesitant to cut the long hair on her back as this blows in the wind and I think keeps her cooler--and I read it somewhere. But if this matting thing doesn't quit soon she will look like a freshly sheared sheep.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Go for it Lucile! Belly hair, under arm air are not worth it!

I haven't comb out Dexter in a few days due to working long hairs and I am only finding just little bits of hair in the comb. No mats today. 

I am thinking the most mats I have ever found were on the legs, back of legs. 

Maybe it is almost over for me!


----------



## Rita Nelson

HavaneseSoon said:


> Go for it Lucile! Belly hair, under arm air are not worth it!
> 
> I haven't comb out Dexter in a few days due to working long hairs and I am only finding just little bits of hair in the comb. No mats today.
> 
> I am thinking the most mats I have ever found were on the legs, back of legs.
> 
> Maybe it is almost over for me!


Linda, wouldn't that be great! When I brushed and combed Tucker today, there was barely any hair in the brush or comb and no mats. Although, I haven't done his legs yet, but those were never a problem. Here's to hoping we're over the worst part.

Hang in there Lucille. At least I haven't heard you screaming from TN to NH yet.


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Maybe it is almost over for me!


I've been thinking that for Kodi too, but haven't QUITE dared say it yet.<g>


----------



## Luciledodd

Rita you can't hear me because the water is over my head here in TN and its raining again with flash flood warning again.


----------



## Evye's Mom

UGGH !!!! I think we are going through a second blowing coat stage !!! Evye is 18-1/2 months. I brush her out at night and is completely tangle free. We wake up in the morning and her whole side, both sides, is a knotted mess. Three days in a row. And how long is this supposed to last?


----------



## good buddy

Evye's Mom said:


> UGGH !!!! I think we are going through a second blowing coat stage !!! Evye is 18-1/2 months. I brush her out at night and is completely tangle free. We wake up in the morning and her whole side, both sides, is a knotted mess. Three days in a row. And how long is this supposed to last?


I wish I could calm your fears and give you a time line but I can't. Generally the second coat blow is shorter than the first. Rufus' wan't too ad at all, although he still gets mats now and again and I think he always will with his coat.


----------



## Luciledodd

What? Did someone say second blowing coat phase?


----------



## mintchip

Luciledodd said:


> What? Did someone say second blowing coat phase?


:Cry:
:gossip: Yes but I agree with Christy the second wasn't as bad


----------



## Luciledodd

Just got through bathing Rosie. When I got her out of the water and started drying her, It looked like she had cotton balls stuck in her fur. I cut most of them out. After she gets well from the surgery, she is going to get a short puppy cut. Her mustache even had a mat in it. That one I got out, decided she would look really funny with one side of her mustache cut off. Actually, it is not really noticable what I cut out.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie just went through this too. Lots of mats. Luckily she was a day away from the groomer. She showed me a Vellus pin brush and static stabilizer spray, which I brought home. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie just went through this too. Lots of mats. Luckily she was a day away from the groomer. She showed me a Vellus pin brush and static stabilizer spray, which I brought home. It makes a huge difference.


Hey Lucille, you and I need to find these two items asap. Tucker went 3 days without a mat. Well let me tell you, that changed yesterday! I'm thinking we're still in the middle of blowing coat.


----------



## krandall

Pixiesmom said:


> Pixie just went through this too. Lots of mats. Luckily she was a day away from the groomer. She showed me a Vellus pin brush and static stabilizer spray, which I brought home. It makes a huge difference.


Are these products significantly different from the CC brushes?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Luciledodd said:


> What? Did someone say second blowing coat phase?


Sheri's Tucker went through 3 blowing coat stages.:gossip:


----------



## waybrook

Panda's coat was awful for a couple of weeks - required combing at least 2x per day...Then things seemed to quiet down - no mats, easy comb outs.... Yesterday I noticed a few mats in her hindquarters - today its all in her chest, legs, ears - what a pain - just when I thought we were through for a while - no such luck.... Can't wait for 2nd and 3rd blowing :Cry:


----------



## Luciledodd

oh no! on another thread I read 2 stages of blowing coat, I just read three stages--we are doomed for sure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Evye's Mom said:


> Sheri's Tucker went through 3 blowing coat stages.:gossip:


:lalala: I am going to pretend I did not read this!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Anyway.....Dexter is going to get a good combing out on Wednesday. Working nights is not fun and staying on top of grooming. 

I am going to say....I think Dexter is probably finished with the "Blowing of the Coat." So, I am going to also say the this stage "Blowing Coat" lasted about 3 months....

1st time found a huge mat behind ears, then it was worst for about 2 or so weeks, then it settled down for awhile, then hair started growing again, then mats again... then settling down.


----------



## Luciledodd

Where do we get this Vellus pin brush and static stabilizer spray?


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Anyway.....Dexter is going to get a good combing out on Wednesday. Working nights is not fun and staying on top of grooming.
> 
> I am going to say....I think Dexter is probably finished with the "Blowing of the Coat." So, I am going to also say the this stage "Blowing Coat" lasted about 3 months....
> 
> 1st time found a huge mat behind ears, then it was worst for about 2 or so weeks, then it settled down for awhile, then hair started growing again, then mats again... then settling down.


I agree, Linda, I think the occasional small knots I'm finding on Kodi now may just be what you have to expect with a long haired, soft coated dog. I think he's done blowing coat. And the timing was just about the same as you found with Dexter... about 3 months, building slowly to about 1 month at it's worst, then slowing down again after that.

How much time are you having to spend on Dexter's coat now? Unless we've been out romping in the muddy woods I find that I can comb him out thoroughly in about 10 minutes if there are no knots (and I WOULD call them "knots" not "mats"... they aren't that big, nor are they tight against the skin... I think they are caused more by rubbing than by blowing baby coat) it might take 15 if I find a knot or two. It really doesn't seem like a big deal any more.

It DOES seem to be critical that I not let him go to bed with any knots in his coat... particularly on his shoulders. If I do, they are MUCH worse in the morning.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Where do we get this Vellus pin brush and static stabilizer spray?


I still want to know what, if anything, is different about the Vellus brushes vs the CC brushes. I don't need the spray, Coat Handler and water works great for us for combing out. For knots, nothing works better (or even as well as) corn starch on Kodi's coat.


----------



## Sheri

Yes, Tucker went through blowing coat three times... however, the last time wasn't as bad, and was over quicker than the first two times. Now his coat seems to be settled in to a really quite easy-care coat. As long as I bath him every two weeks, I can comb him out every 2-3 days in about 10 minutes. I'm really appreciating it! Maybe he's grown up now, with no more coat changes...hope, hope...

Here is a recent picture of him. Wish I could get rid of the glowing eyes, but you'll have to imagine him with sweet brown eyes! (Oh, he's three years old, now.)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Tucker is pretty in that full coat! How long is the coat? 

I did the combing out today on Dexter....remember.....I work nights and I haven't combed Dexter out lately. 

I found two good size MATS. Lots of hair in the comb....guess, we are not finished yet with the "Blowing Coat" ...but, the combing 1-2x day is not needed unless Dexter gets into something. 

Today was a long combing session due to the mats, but I am thinking I can finish the combing in less than 15 minutes without mats. I still need to get a hold of Dexter's belly and armpits (this area is getting clipped short) tonight.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just clipped the right arm-pit area....obviously....I missed this arm pit when Dexter would let me get a hold of his belly area before. This area is nice and short now! 

I am learning you take opportunities of clipping the belly and armpits when you can, because laying on their backs is not a favorite position. 

When clipping the armpits, please............ be very careful because of the loose skin that is present in this area.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am convinced the "Blowing Coat" is done. I am not combing every day for several weeks compared to when the matting was massive.

I survived! 

So for Dexter, I will give the "Blowing Coat" a good 3 months, but it was not crazy during the entire 3 months...the matting was massive in the beginning, then slowed, then picked up a little, then slowed again. 

You have to stay on top of the grooming in the very beginning and depending on what type of coat your Hav has will also depend on how bad the matting will be.....and of course....how tolerant you have taught your dog to be while grooming. And....how long the hair is when the blowing of the coat has started.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Me+Sydney

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am convinced the "Blowing Coat" is done. I am not combing every day for several weeks compared to when the matting was massive.
> 
> I survived!


:yo: :clap2: :cheer2:

If three months is the approximate timeframe, then hopefully we are over the halfway mark. (Of course, I know, all dogs are different, but let me believe that! haha)

Sydney has been a breeze this week since we came back from the groomer on Saturday... just the odd little tangle but no real mats. Still getting a good amount of hair in the comb, so we're definitely not done, but at least it has been easier! Here's hoping I am able to maintain her tangle-free cut for a while longer!


----------



## Luciledodd

It has been nearly three months also for Rosie. I had her trimmed in a puppy cut the first of March because it got so bad so quick--at least I thought it was bad. I had a few weeks of not much trouble then it is growing out and the last two weeks have been awful. I was going to have her trimmed again; but husband likes the flying hair and so do I and this week has not been bad. I got out a major mat last night but that was the only one. Course I have trimmed the hair behind the ears and all of her belly hair and underarm hair. Since I think we might be over it, I broke down and ordered a CC brush, 005 Comb and the No. 006 extra fine one to get the knots out with. Oh yes, Mink Oil. I probably could have gotten that at the shoe store if it turns out to be the same that is put on boots. My original brush had lost so many bristles that it was of no use and my comb didn't have a fine enough section to pull out the tiny knots. I hope this expensive stuff is worth the price as compared to the PetCo ones I had been using. Especially the expensive brush. If the bristles come out of it--then I am going back to the cheap one.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am convinced the "Blowing Coat" is done. I am not combing every day for several weeks compared to when the matting was massive.
> 
> I survived!
> 
> So for Dexter, I will give the "Blowing Coat" a good 3 months, but it was not crazy during the entire 3 months...the matting was massive in the beginning, then slowed, then picked up a little, then slowed again.
> 
> You have to stay on top of the grooming in the very beginning and depending on what type of coat your Hav has will also depend on how bad the matting will be.....and of course....how tolerant you have taught your dog to be while grooming. And....how long the hair is when the blowing of the coat has started.
> Did I miss anything?


OK, so now that you are through the coat blow...are you still getting much hair in the brush? :ear:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hold that thought! I will get a hold of Dexter while he is sitting here and give him a comb!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Not enough to count. No tangles, no mats.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Not enough to count. No tangles, no mats.


How recently was he bathed? I only ask because I get much less hair in the comb a few days after the bath and then more after a week.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......It has been 9 days since bathing. I will be giving Dexter a good comb out this weekend because he will most likely get a bath.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......It has been 9 days since bathing. I will be giving Dexter a good comb out this weekend because he will most likely get a bath.


wow that's amazing! I always get some hair in the comb and sometimes a little handful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Bath day. No major mats. Clipped the belly a little more. For sure, the "blowing" is done.


----------



## good buddy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Bath day. No major mats. *Clipped the belly* a little more. For sure, the "blowing" is done.


----------



## Evye's Mom

good buddy said:


> wow that's amazing! I always get some hair in the comb and sometimes a little handful!


Me too, sometimes quite a handful.

I haven't noted too many more matts on Evye since last week. Three days in a row she was very matted on her sides but that seems to have slowed down.

Sheri, Tucker is gorgeous.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks for the comments on Tucker!  I DO love long hair! (His hair is mostly between 8" and 11".)

Sharlene, he and Bentley sure look similar. You posted a photo on the Forum that for an instant I thought "whoa...how did Tucker get in that picture?!"


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> Thanks for the comments on Tucker!  I DO love long hair! (His hair is mostly between 8" and 11".)
> 
> Sharlene, he and Bentley sure look similar. You posted a photo on the Forum that for an instant I thought "whoa...how did Tucker get in that picture?!"


Thank you Sheri. That is my ultimate compliment. I have always admired Tucker's gorgeous coat. I knew Bentley was silvering out and I had hoped he would ultimately look like Tucker.

I'm still trying to hang in there and not cave for a nice shorter trim. He has some areas where his hair is 7" and some that are 10" and lengths in between.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

As with all "Blowing Coat" tips..... a puppy cut or longer version!

It never fails! After it is all over, it never ceases to amaze me that we go for a shorter grooming style.


----------



## SnickersDad

Now that we've had Snickers for a while we've discovered that that 'cute' little wave in her coat is actually quite a pronounced wave of silky cotton. So now we're wondering what we'll be up against when time comes when she starts blowing her coat. I actually prefer the longer coat look, while Lynda likes the puppy cut (Well, really it's that she loves puppy's!) - I'm wondering if the puppy cut may be what we wind up doing with Snicks... Even at 4 month's old I'm amazed at how quickly her fur tangles.

Cheers!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I found lots of all the major mats at places that were hard to get to, so be feeling your Hav with your fingers for mats and thick hair that is not wanting to slide theri your fingers. 

I am thinking with a shorter hair style, the mats/tangles are easier to locate and either finger them out or brush them out compared to the long hair styles.


----------



## krandall

SnickersDad said:


> Now that we've had Snickers for a while we've discovered that that 'cute' little wave in her coat is actually quite a pronounced wave of silky cotton. So now we're wondering what we'll be up against when time comes when she starts blowing her coat. I actually prefer the longer coat look, while Lynda likes the puppy cut (Well, really it's that she loves puppy's!) - I'm wondering if the puppy cut may be what we wind up doing with Snicks... Even at 4 month's old I'm amazed at how quickly her fur tangles.
> 
> Cheers!


I was going to say that you can't tell for sure whether her coat will be silky or cottony at 4 months, but if you are already running into tangles, you may be in for a run for your money!<g> I say whoever has to do the grooming gets the deciding vote on coat length!<g>

Seriously, they can look cute either way... I thought I'd miss the "puppy look", but it's just like raising kids... what ever stage they are in is "the best".<g> Also, while adult dogs in puppy cuts can look very cute, they still don't REALLY look like puppies. If you really want that, you've got to get another one!


----------



## Luciledodd

Since husband wants Rosie's hair long, I finally ordered at new Chris Chris... brush and buttercomb and mink oil. Honestly the comb is no better than the petco one I had. The brush has all its bristles--mine was losing its bristles. But the best thing was the face comb by cc. I combed and brushed and dematted Rosie all week. But the little fine toothed face comb is perfect. I can run it through her hair and get out all the tiny knots that cause more matting. Today I brushed and combed with the face comb and then bathed. It was sthe first time that I have given her a bath and been able to comb out her wet hair. there were no cotton balls sticking in the fur and no mats. I did get out a lot of hair as I brushed the dry hair. We sat outside in the sun for the drying as I combed her, then I brushed the dry hair and sprayed the mink oil on. 

I don't like the size of cc brush. I had a All Systems one that is smaller and fits my hand better; but the bristles have been coming out. Cost was less than $20 and the Cc one was $35. It remains to be seen if the bristles hold up any better. Get the face comb--it is my favorite thing. I had been looking for a comb with finer teeth but only the flea comb and that has too short of tines. But this one is perfect.


----------



## gabdyl

I am late to this party but just thought I'd throw this out in case it might help anyone ~ 
I just bought the #005 Buttercomb and it has made my life so much easier. 

I think we're through blowing coat ~ but Peanut's coat is super cottony. Even tho he is in a puppy cut and we brush a few times a week, there are always loose mats, especially on the insides and backs of the legs. 

OH, one thing I suspect contributed to mats or a coat that didn't brush easily was that there was residue buildup. I now dilute the shampoo&conditioner with water. I also go super light with the mink oil spray after the bath. (regular brushing I don't use the mink oil)

Wish I bought the buttercomb a long time ago. We zip through our brushing in 5-10 mins and I enjoy it now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Found a huge mat in collar area! GEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz!!!!! I thought I was finished! Applied corn starch, removed collar and started working. The area of the mat was white and cottony hair. I checked the rest of the neck area and we are good!


----------



## Luciledodd

Day three after bath and no mats either and very little hair. I love that little face comb. I know it is because I went through all of her hair with it and removed all the little knots. I brushed her tonight in maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Bath day today. While drying found a thick hair area in leg. Lots of those tiny knots and mat present. 

Cure for "Blowing Coat" ..... Summer cut! I buzzed off Dexter some more. Topside is about 1 1/2 inches now. Dexter is soooooooooooooooooooooo soft now!

I will have to agree with the CC comb being so big, but it does the job when all the other combs are too little


----------



## Luciledodd

Today Rosie got a bath in the pool. It had been two weeks since the last one. I haven't had a mat in all that time. I didn't even brush her before the bath and when I got her out and combed through in the sun--not one mat. I finished with brush and mink oil again in the sun. Didn't take any time. She was happy and so am I. (I dont want to hear any talk of green hair from the pool).LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just combed out Dexter, it has been a good 5 days or so. No mats, just some loose hairs in the comb, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Me+Sydney

I don't want to jinx it, but I think we might be over the worst of it with Sydney too. I still get a fair bit of hair in the comb daily but we haven't had a horrible session of mats in quite a while (some small tangles, yes, but nothing like those terrible knots and mats we had for a while there). I don't think we are fully out of the woods yet, but I am finding it much more tolerable these days. Thank goodness!


----------



## Luciledodd

Talking about jinxing, I won't do it either. Many years ago when one of my grandsons was born, we left two teenage boys by their selfs while we traveled to Knoxville to see the new baby. On the way home, my husband said something like it just doesn't get any better--new gs and finally able to leave the boys by their selves. We got home late at night, but I was awoken by husband ranting at teenagers. Seems the youngest was caught on the roof of a girls house by the father and he and his friends had taken the company vehicles and none of them having drivers licenses. 

then a few years later, we were on our boat going from Paris to Nashville on the Cumberland River. On the way back, DH (that stands for dumb husband) says again, "it can't get any better than this." A few minutes later, the boat SANK. So now I never say its finally over or this is great. Bad things happen.


----------



## Me+Sydney

After a relatively easy couple of weeks, last night I found a huge mess of tangles/mats. It's like they sprung up overnight!

The sides of her head, under her ears, were tangled on both sides. I got through the right side and abandoned the left to do today (I had to end the torture!)
She also seems to have developed some knots on the underside of her neck out of nowhere. I was able to get most of that out last night too but left a bit for today. I don't want her to have a perpetual fear of the comb.

I did have to cut one tiny mat out from the base of her tail - I kept catching it when I was brushing and it must have been very sensitive. She screamed and flailed every time I went near her bum with the comb, so I figured I'd save us both the trauma and just get rid of it! (I'm always nervous to get scissors involved, but I could isolate the knot there and it was well camoflauged by other hair.)

Sydney was just groomed mid-May, but I think I might take her in again in the next couple of weeks so things don't get out of hand! I am doing my best to keep her coat in good shape, but I don't want to hurt her getting all these darn knots out! I think my mission for this week will be to get things smoothed out so I can give her a bath - that might stave off the worst of it for a few extra days.


----------



## good buddy

Just be sure to get all the mats out before the bath. Getting them wet will only make mats worse!  If you can get her mats free and bathed thatmay help a little. The coat seems to mat worse if it's dirty.


----------



## Luciledodd

Just posted on I hate bath day--it had been since June 6 that I bathed Rosie. I bathed again in the pool and combed her out dripping wet. She had a mat or two (didn't comb before bath) and because she was dripping wet, the mats came out without much effort. I let her air dry and didn't brush just the combing. I used the mink oil again and I believe that is why it is so easy to keep her relatively clean. Since her hair is growing back though, we are having dingle berries on her rump. I hate to trim anything but may have to get her a sanitary cut there; but it looks so funny. I will try the mink oil spray back there to see if it will stop her hair catching things that it shouldn't catch.


----------

